# Vintage Delta 6" Jointer - Is it worth it?



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

I ran across this ad on CL and was wondering what your opinion of this Delta 6" Jointer was.

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/4357718654.html

Sounds like the motor is shot but he has a 1.5hp replacement. I also cannot see if the belt guard and infeed/outfeed table adjustment cranks are there. I have asked him about these.

I checked on the VintageMachine Wiki and I think this was made in 1950 according to the serial number.

Is this worth the $125? If not, how much would you pop for?

He is also about 2 hours drive from where I live so it is a bit of a haul…

Thanks for your opinion
Howard


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

It will almost certainly require new bearings in the cutterhead. Beyond that it is definitely is a good deal assuming you don't mind doing the bearing exchange. The 1.5 ho motor alone would cost 125 brand new or more. See if you can get the "broken" motor, some folks might want to buy it to complete their machines.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Motors that do that often need to be started by hand and let to
run under no load for a 1/2 hour or so. Sometimes they work fine 
after that. Of course some motors have lubrication fittings and in 
that case a motor that hasn't run in 20 years needs a lube. 
Sometimes a capacitor needs replacing.

It's not a bad deal if you need a jointer to get started on. The
drive increases the investment though so you'll have to justify
that.

I've never replaced bearings in the 50+ vintage machines I've
owned.

The price is about right, not a bargain.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Bearings are no biggie on this machine, I just replaced mine. It was $20 from Accurate bearings. Price is for you to decide. I like mine. It's a good solid jointer. And I agree get both motors. The old Delta motors rarely burnt out, so the chances that it is a simple fix would be good.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

His original post was for $140 on Feb 11. He changed it to $125 on March 2nd. I am hoping that he might take $75 or $100 max.

Maybe I can get him to meet me half way. I figure it is worth asking.

I am also hoping that if I can get the original motor to work I can use the 1.5 hp motor on my 14" Delta band saw I just got. It has a 1/3 hp motor on it now so I would like to upgrade the power eventually so resawing would be more feasible. Or use the 1 hp motor on the band saw and the 1.5 hp on the jointer.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Loren, forgive my ignorance but how do you start a motor by hand? I am pretty new at all this.

Thanks


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I would think you could get it for $100. I would try to nail that down before taking the trip. A few more pictures sent to you might not be a bad idea either, as surprises after driving that far would make for a certain disappointment.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"He changed it to $125 on March 2nd. I am hoping that he might take $75 or $100 max."

If it's not worth $100 to you, I'd just walk away from it. What's going to happen is you're not going to get it.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bill, I have been thinking about what you have said and I think I am trying to lower the price to offset the 2 hour drive I would have to make to pick up the jointer. It is definitely worth the $100 and I think that you are right. If it is not worth that much for me considering the distance I should probably walk away.

Thanks for your post. It helped me figure out what I was really thinking.

On that note, I did some more searching and found a Craftsman 6 inch jointer, model 103.23800 that looks like it has been restored. This is only 35 minutes away and he is asking $125.

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/4294919131.html

Not being familiar with jointers can anyone say if this is a decent tool? How does it compare to the Delta?


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

An important feature in a jointer is its mass (you want it to be stable when you drag pieces of lumber across it). I think I like the first one-but you'll be the one doing all of the reconditioning, replacing the blades, belts, etc. I think it would be more "solid". The second one is of course, just a "bench top" jointer secured to a wooden cart, or something, and it seems to me it would be more subject to vibration. I would check on blade availability before buying. Good luck!

By the way, I think bench top units are available new for around $250 or so (I could be mistaken, maybe not 6").

Bill


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Both of those jointers are good tools. Depends on whether you want to restore or if you want ready to use.

The Craftsman looks to be in good shape. Made sometime in the 50's by King-Seeley. It has a home made stand that doesn't look too bad. I'd like to see more pics and have more info on it. He only shows it from the back and gives no motor info (does it have one?). The chips drop down from the middle and are hard to contain. A custom dust collection could be made though.

The Delta is going to need some work, but is my preferred machine of the two. According to the serial no. it was made in 1950. Looks to be all there and has the original motor (even if it doesn't run) and the newer motor. I think that 1-1/2 hp is over powering it , but as long as the cutter head is kept to no more than 4200 rpm it should be fine. Has an original stand ( a plus to me). Not sure on this, but I believe the Delta is heavier and has a longer table than the Craftsman. The chips on this one drop from the middle also , but has a chute to direct them to the front. This makes it easier to set up some type of dust collection.

Knives can be bought for both from Holbren. I just recently started getting my knives from them and love them so far.

The decision is up to you. Travel for (IMHO) a better tool, but have to restore/repair, or travel less for a better condition tool, but (again) IMHO a (slightly) lesser quality tool. Either in restored condition would be a good addition to your shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I was thinking the 1 1/2 horse was a little overkill too. I would go for the one with the longer bed or wait for another one to come up and forego the little craftsman. I had a bench top jointer and I couldn't do anything long like I wanted to.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You plug it in and spin the sheave. It will often start to run. 
If you do this a few times and run it for 20-30 minutes
each time and it still won't start on its own, it probably
needs a capacitor. A motor shop can test it for you and
sell you a capacitor. If you just order a capacitor online
and it doesn't fix it, you're stuck with a working $20 
capacitor and a knackered motor.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Neither of these jointers are large, both are short beds (under three feet). As i said in my other reply I believe the Delta is longer, if it is, it's only a couple of inches. The seller of the Craftsman may also have the wrong model no., I think he meant it's a 103.23900 not 800. The Delta looks like it's probably a 37-207.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

I do like the Delta better. I particularly like the the original stand is there. Also I just heard back from the Delta owner and he has both sides to the belt cover and both table locking knobs but the knob for the guide lock is missing.

Loren, thanks for the info on trying to get the motor going. I hope it works.

Thanks to all for your opinions and putting up with my newbie questions and waffling.

I think I will offer him $100 and see if he will meet me half way to cut down on the drive and gas costs.

Wish me luck


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Howard, 
I bought a used 6" Delta jointer when starting out not quite 2 years ago.
Mine looks newer than the one you are looking at, but still the old style, heavy base etc
It required some elbow grease to get it cleaned up and that's it. It even came with a new set of knives.
I paid $150 for it and it was well worth it.

$100 bucks seems like a lot for a jointer that you already know you're going to have to refurbish.
I say take a pass on that one, a better one will come up.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

This all reminds me of the jointer that I bought off CL. The difference is it was only about 6 miles away and it was not a Delta. I was a Enco which I had never heard of before. He wanted $175. I could tell it had a lot of rust. I offered him $50. He told me to come and get it. It was in his way. + the ad had been in for a couple of months. Turned out to be one fine jointer. It's a heavy beast with the original table and motor. All I have ever done to it is clean it up and have the blades sharpened.

If I were in your shoes I probably would go for the Delta but at a lower price. The 2 hour drive bothers me a bit. Although I drove about 1 1/2 to get me recently acuired Delta BS.

Charliie


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah the potential drive and a couple of other things are holding me back. I said I was going to make an offer of $100 but I have hesitated.

I am still in the middle of restoring the DP I picked up (it is still semi taken apart) and I am building a rolling stand for it. I also need to make a new stand for the BS and may do a paint job on it. Lastly, I have come to realize that I need a dust collection system.

The last time I used the router table my wife complained that the upstairs of the house smelled like burnt wood. After looking around for the cause I think it is the fine saw dust that was generated even though I had a shop vac attached to the router table. I am thinking of getting the HF DC system that many members have. I have not decided if I am going to try to add the 1 micron filter. It is going to cost $200 (DC plus hoses, connectors, adapters, etc.) if I don't add on the filter and I have been spending a lot on tools lately. ;-)

So I guess if I could get the jointer cheap, I would go for it, put it aside and then deal with it later. Besides I saw on CL a Rockwell model 10 HomecraftITS for $50 that is close by and am thinking that I could upgrade from my Craftsman table saw. And like Sandra said, "a better one will come up".


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got an email from the owner of the jointer. I figured I would give it a shot and offered him $50. I doubt he will take it but I thought it was worth the gamble.

Probably Bill is right and I will not get it for that amount. We will see…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

For $50 it's definitely worth it, that'd be worth the motor alone. But for $100 or $125, I would probably hesitate/pass as well. The Delta doesn't look in bad shape, a little cleaning and TLC like others have said, no biggie. My biggest turnoffs for the Delta, though, are the short tables.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah Ed, I can see what you mean but I am a woodworking hobbyist. If I could get good enough to make a decent box or (OMG) and cutting board I would be psyched!

Also my shop is in my basement which is quickly filling up. A 6" jointer long bed may just not fit at this time. Also I am limited to 110V so most of the 8" jointers are out.

Hopefully the 1 hp motor can be easily fixed as Loren has suggested. I am not sure what I can do with the 1.5 hp motor. I do not think it is good for the jointer and I am not sure if it would work on the Delta 14" bandsaw I recently scored. It might be overkill. I guess I can resell it


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"I just got an email from the owner of the jointer. I figured I would give it a shot and offered him $50. I doubt he will take it but I thought it was worth the gamble.

Probably Bill is right and I will not get it for that amount. We will see…"

I think it looks like a "charming" piece of machinery. Include the cost of your time at $5-10/hr, and see what the jointer you actually buy costs you. I've learned from attending alot of auctions that it may be cheaper to "overbid". I'd rather have an 8" jointer, but this one is what it is. You start looking at the cost of the space it's going to occupy too! ; ) Good luck!

I would check the tables with a straight-edge just to make sure…

Bill


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would prefer the Delta jointer. I have a 6" Delta-Rockwell jointer I bought new back around 1974 and love it. That design of Delta jointer was built for many years so should any part need to be replaced you can usually find it with a little looking. Sears, on the other hand, constantly changed suppliers and their machines seemed to vary from year to year. This often makes it very difficult to scrounge up a replacement part.

The truth is the old Delta machines are heavily built and parts are usually lost over time, not broken. If everything is there when you buy a used Delta machine and nothing is broken, some clean up and painting is all that is needed plus new blades. Bearings can easily be replaced and are relatively cheap. I have yet to replace a bearing in any machine and some of my machines go back to the 1940s with most bought during the late 1960s and 1970s.

Good luck on your purchase!

Planeman


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Planeman. I have yet to hear back from the owner which I am taking as a bad sign. Ya never know…

I recently picked up a 1951 Delta 14" BS for $25 and after some hard work it is singing! I haven't gone the full restoration route but I may in the future. I think I am hooked on the old arn now.

Hey Bill, great suggestion about the straight edge. I will definitely do so if I get the opportunity.

Thanks all


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

IMHO it is always better to get a foot in the door. This may be too little too late, but offer %25 of full price. Go to see it… test it… hem and haw, say you like it but yada yada to get it going, then offer $50 cash. Be prepared to step it up one knotch.. but it is easy to refuse online, hard in person. Who knows you might find common ground. I recently found a delta shopmaster shaper I have been looking for forever.. after chatin and sharing the owner dropped a Sears Crafstman 60's model hand plane, IN THE BOX, on me for free. Great deal.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Thanks Planeman. I have yet to hear back from the owner which I am taking as a bad sign. Ya never know…"

You might have made him angry. If you drive 2 hours to go see it, he'll probably not answer the door now. Maybe arrange for a friend to buy it for you? I hate to see this one go… You could have already had it.

Bill


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well he has gotten back to me and does not seem angry. He has countered at $100. I will sleep on it and get back to him in the morning.

Maybe $75 if he meets me half way…


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Well he has gotten back to me and does not seem angry. He has countered at $100. I will sleep on it and get back to him in the morning.

Maybe $75 if he meets me half way…"

You don't want to cut him much slack, huh? The jointer was probably a family heirloom. : )

Bill


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Agree to $100 and ask if he can meet you. That's a better
than square deal.

Those are good machines. The fences are solid and the
machine will improve your work a lot. If you were upgrading
opportunistically to a larger machine it would be different,
but the difference in making furniture between not
having a jointer and having one is huge.

That said, there's a lot of machine inventory in MA and
a closer machine at a similar price will crop up sooner
or later, probably sooner. I lived there… the area
is thick with woodworkers like Malibu is thick with
yoga teachers.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the same model Craftsman and not only are the right blades hard to find but the screws holding the blades are frozen. I have soaked them for days in oil and they still won't break free. I have sharpened the blades several times with a diamond bar and it helps. The biggest problem is that the bed is too short. I would prefer one with a longer bed, 8" and helical cutters. Anything less is not a good enough piece of equipment. Hold out for better.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

OldWrangler,

Where are you looking that you can find a 8" with helical cutters for $100 or sub $100? I'd hold out too if I had your sources. Share your secrete!

This seems like a fine piece if your willing to do a little cleanup and work.

Paul


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gib screws often require an end wrench to loosen. Nothing else
will do. Problem is most end wrenches are too thick to fit in
there. I've ground them thinner. Then a pipe can be put on
the wrench for leverage. The screw turns clockwise into the
gib to loosen.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Wish I had a source for such a jointer for that price. I meant it would be worth more to me to get a really good tool and Used I expect to have to pay a couple of hundred bucks. The $100 is not a good price for a piece of equipment that you will be unhappy with.

Anybody got any ideas about breaking these screws loose. New blades would make some improved performance.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I might have misunderstood your tone/inflection. This is the internet.

Oil over night as you have done and in the morning, as basic as this sounds run a hair dryer over each screw for 5-10 minutes.

I can't take credit for this my better half offered her hair dryer for seized screws I was working on. I fought them for days before taking her beauty project on my man machine.

It worked /sigh.

Paul


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd invest the time to go look at it ASAP.

There's an off chance it is actually an 8" jointer, and he's just measuring exposed blades in the photo.

Why do I say this? the photo proportions look suspiciously congruent to a General 8" jointer I'm trying to flog. The stand is almost identical and the beds look too short for a 6" jointer/

If it adds fuel to the fire, a Baldor 1.5 enclosed motor has a replacement value or 385 CDN$ as of last week

Truely a no-brainer, at least to me…

Eric

BUY it, toss the jointer and resell the motor for 200.

Really, 125 bucks??? that's a no brainer from where I is.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

PLK, your life must be hell with a wife that out thinks you. Don't ya just hate it when that happens? If this works for me, give her a big hug. Do you recken if a little is good, then more would be better. How about heating those screws lightly with a propane torch?

Loren, clockwise to loosen? Why wouldn't the owner's manual say that? It is a kinda important thing to know. That and heating may be the solution I have been fooling with for 3 years. That will be project #1 this morning when I get up….even before coffee.

Problem #2, who sells the blades for this machine? I have tried all the blade people I have found online and even eReplacements who usually has everything. Nothing yet.

Might as well add a new problem while I've got your attention. I have a Craftsman All-In-One Cutting Tool ( Model #183 17252). This was a Christmas gift some 25 years ago and it's never been used. I tried it last week and I find that the collets are missing. I have inquired with eReplacements who contacted the mfgr. and said the replacement part is obsolete. On the schematic it doesn't look unusual so maybe the collet from another router would work. I need the 1/4" size. My Dremel handles the 1/8" better. Anybody got any ideas?

Left handed threads and the wife's hair dryer. How did I miss that in the instructions?


> ?


?


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I just made the call and am getting the jointer tomorrow. I decided that $100 was a fair deal like many of you had pointed out. I am going to have to haul all the way up to him but I am totally stoked!

Now you can all remind me that I said this if I can't get the thing running.

I guess if it all turns bad I can sell the 1.5 hp motor and use the stand for my BS. Maybe the belt guard will even fit it too!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice. I think you'll come out ahead. That'll be a good solid jointer and you will either have a great deal and not have to put anything into it or you'll have to put a little into it and still have paid a fair amount to get a good jointer.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you came to a deal Howard. I think "Getting tools" and "Getting deals" are two different hobbies. Surely you can combine them, but, as you observed, it can get in the way of what's more important. Take a good cd, and enjoy the drive to pick up your new jointer. I'm looking forward to hearing about how it works!

Bill


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Been following your post, that is always fun. Exciting to see a deal come to fruition…now for the fun part. An enjoyable trip and then a new toy to work on. Glad for you. larry


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yeah. It's been awhile but if memory serves that's how it 
goes on a lot of gib screw cutterheads. Some are probably
different but they would require reverse tapped threads
and gib screws. The threads are usually standard and to get the 
blades out the gib screws are turned to go deeper into the 
gib bar which bears against the blade while the gib screw 
heads push against the slot in the cutterhead.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Larry, Bill & Bill. It will be a long drive but worth it!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Howard, enjoy! I don't think you need to fear not being able to get it up an running. They made these machines well, and made them very serviceable. Dialing them in is the challenge. I would suggest watching these two videos.











Note that the belts guards are not the same, nor are the stands. So if you wanted to try to make them work with each other it would take some finagling.

And I just went through the process of replacing my bearings, if you need any assistance with that, if they need them, let me know.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Thanks Larry, Bill & Bill. It will be a long drive but worth it!"

Glad to try to help. I hope he answers the door when you get there! ; )

Bill


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I paid ~$125, 12years ago for a vintage Craftsman (Walker-Turner manufactured) jointer that is very similar (but different), but the motor was running and the metal in better condition. So I think the price is steep and should be closer to $75 (not to mention your cost of travel and restoration).

Your going to want to strip it and clean and grease the ways. And after all that, if the tables are not coplanar, you'll be disappointed and the jointer will either snipe or cut hollow edges and drive you mad. Shimming jointer gibs to get the table parallel is not my idea of fun.

If the motor is replaced, you need to ensure it runs at the same speed. Otherwise you'll be shopping for pulleys and a belt to make it run at the correct rpm.

If you love old tools and want to bring this one back to life, you may well enjoy it for years, as I have my Craftsman.

But strictly speaking dollar wise, I don't think it's a good deal at all. But if it's worth it to YOU, then go into it with your head up, knowing you may have some work ahead of you. I got lucky with mine and still use it…. I hope you do as well.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"But strictly speaking dollar wise, I don't think it's a good deal at all."

We're talking about less than 1/2 of the price of a tank of gas. It's not like we're retailers. The purchaser can put it on Craigslist next week and get most of his money back if he doesn't like it.

Bill


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm coming late to the party, but I'd pay 100-125 for it. Even with new bearings and a motor it would still be better than a 6" made today. Just sayin!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice score indeed.. Looks like an old 37-207 with original flare legged stand. $100 is a very reasonable price, and most likely all you will need to do to it is slap in a couple of new bearings, sharpen the knives and fix the centrifgual switch in the original motor. It also looks like it might be missing part of the fence angle adjusting knob, but it does have the pork-chop guard which all too frequently go missing. If the original motor is fixable, which would be desirable, you can sell the 1.5HP and recover most, if not all of your money. Be sure to post pictures when you get it home!

Cheers,
Brad

PS: It might be a good idea to get some new knives (~$25) and have the originals sharpened so you have an extra set.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

I picked up the 37-207 6" Delta Jointer and it is looks pretty good. I checked the beds as Bill advised and they were dead on flat! I got both the non-working 1hp original delta milwaukee motor and the other motor turned out to be a 1 hp westinghouse motor. It also had an extra "pork chop" blade guard.

After I got it home I got it in place in my basement shop and went to work on finishing putting back together my DP that I had partially restored. I will show that in another post.

I just took the pulley(?) off the original motor, cleaned off some crud around the spindle/axle(?) and plugged it in. I hand turned the spindle as Loren had suggested and it fired right up! IT LIVES! So now I have an extra 1hp motor that I can either keep for the BS or sell.

I also had a good talk with the PO and found out that the jointer was his father's who bought it to fix up but never did. It was in his barn for 20 years. He was glad that I was going to give it a good home. We chatted and he even offered to provide me with some nice hardwood ends (I want to try to make some cutting boards). So we are going to stay in touch. A well spent $100 (at least so far!)

I will put the pictures in the next post.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

front view








front table legs








top detail








Cutter blades








right side height adjust knob








left side - something is missing!








fence angle - knob is missing!









the delta milwaukee badge








belt guard front/back








original motor - now running!!!








extra westinghouse 1hp motor








extra blade guard NJ 213 -anyone know what this goes to???








the serial number 84-1366 1950 manufacture date








back view









rear view


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, that's great news.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice find Howard. An offer of wood, wow! You can never have too many friends with wood. lol

Keep this up and your going to end up with a whole shop full of vintage tools. And that ain't bad.

Charlie


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

You did real well with the extras and the flared leg stand. That is an great jointer. Any parts missing parts can be easily found.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Any parts missing parts can be easily found.

Freddy: I don't mean to be disrespectful but you are kidding, right? Where would you easily find missing pieces for a 64 year old machine?

I had an "old" Rockwell/Delta 37-315 jointer that was missing a few pieces and the only replacement parts that I could find were way over price!!


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Eric in Cowtown.

You have an 8 inch General


> ?


I am interested, live near Regina.

I try a PM.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

I had an "old" Rockwell/Delta 37-315 jointer that was missing a few pieces and the only replacement parts that I could find were way over price!!

Be happy they were available. My car dealer over-prices things too. Not smoking (or drinking) anymore, this is a relatively inexpensive hobby. Enjoy.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats on the jointer Howard, you'll really like it. Check eBay for any missing parts you need. The prices might be a bit high, but it's the easiest place to find them.

The extra guard looks like it's just a later one of the same type. They're in demand since so many are lost or broken. So, if you don't want to keep it you can get a fair amount of money for it. I see them going on eBay in the range of $50 to $100 all the time. List it for $35 and watch the feeding frenzy!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I find replacement parts for a lot of vintage woodworking machines at eReplacementparts.com. Not only do they have a lot of parts but they have working diagrams of the parts and how they go together. They have a service rep named Adrienne who will contact mfgrs. and search out parts that are obsolete. She is a gem.
If they don't have a part you can pretty much give up on finding it.


----------



## Coils (Jun 11, 2013)

I have just bought a 37-207. It is fortunately in very good condition, altho I piad alot more than the $125 being discussed here.
I have never owned a jointer before and hence never changed blades etc. When looking at the cutter head from the side view [going clockwise] I saw the blades were fitted to the right hand side of the groove into which the blades fit. I have a jig which allows me to accurately set up the blades, but the manual shows the blades should be on the left. Since this jig is an after market purchase, I am now unsure as to which is correct. Would appreciate any definitive advice from any one knowing this machine and which is correct. Many thanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Just saw your post. You'll get more responses if you start a new forum topic. Let me know if you need any help posting.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you sure you're not looking at it from the opposite side? Looking at the one in the original post, the knife is on the left then you can see the tightening bolts on the right. To take the knives out you turn the bolts in or to the right to put them back in you are effectively loosening the bolts. As the bolts come out of the female side they push the knife against the side of the kerf where the knife resides. Setting jointer knives is tricky. Look for a few YouTube videos on the subject to watch. That will help. I've never used a jig, Only a straightedge. Like Sandra said, go ahead and start a new post and you will get some helpful tips. People tend to not post on old posts. Good,luck.


----------



## Coils (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Bill - I am always nervous to start fiddling with things before I know what I am doing - I have made too many silly mistakes doing that - I am looking from the correct side - the cutter head travels in a clockwise direction. As said the blades were on the right side of the groove in the head. I am pretty sure they should be on the left. I did go for it last night and removed the blades, and found a wire under each blade - Why it is there I don't know. I am going to just keep it simple and set up the blades on the left (after I have sharpened them) and go from there - I am sure it will all pan out in the end. The jig I got with the jointer - It is magnetised so it fixes the blades at the right height to enable you to fix the blades - I am sure it will make things a lot easier. - I also got an Inca jig which you use like your straightedge - It has a gauge which indicates if the blade is not level with the other side.
Thanks for taking the trouble to assist - It is appreciated


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The wire is probably a spring that lifts the knife. In this way you tighten the bolts til it just puts some friction on the knife and then push it down to the right spot. I can't imagine how the knives could be on the wrong side. Pictures would help. I'm sure you know how important this is, but I'll say it anyway. Have to make sure this is right. If one of those knives come loose at thousands of rpms, well there will be damage.


----------



## Burkes (Aug 19, 2018)

I realize this thread is YEARS old, but I bought the same jointer for $25 at an estate sale a few months ago. I haven't had the time to restore it properly, but I wanted to hear how yours works!


----------

